

Can Apple kill flash by providing a Canvas/JS IDE and compiler? - martythemaniak

Imagine Apple made an IDE silimar to Flash (familiar options, designed for artists/desiners/animators) but compiled (via an open-sourced compiler) to Canvas, javascript, css, etc? What if that IDE could import raw Flash files? Flash designers could port their apps/games quickly and release them for the iPhone and iPad and get similar results on modern browsers.
======
cpr
Why Apple?

This seems like a great startup idea for anyone on HN, executing it as a web
app.

